# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  спутниковая связь

## Bestoperator

На каких частотах работает?Операторы спутниковой связи Инмарсат Иридиум  Турайа и Глоубал Стар  крайне нежелательную ценовую политику.Очень серьезным вопросом  является актуальность спутниковой связи из-за ее дороговизны.  Поэтому спутниковая связь как наиболее  дорогая в мире, но  обладающая уникальными возможностями, становится актуальна только в есктримальных ситуациях где деньги уже не имеют значения:  сложных путешествиях,   ответственных  бизнес-операциях,   в зоне боевых действий, и в смутное время, что в принципе актуально для СНГ уже лет 20, что хорошо было показано в сериале "Бригада"
Мне лично известно, что Иридиум используется военными США,  и является самой мощной системой.......ну в конце то концов просто не хотелось бы на супостата работать.Если я  куплю спутниковый телефон  станет ли он полезнымИ?ли это будет типа Ipad 1............практически безполезная игрушка.
Но ведь у всех операторов есть и достоинства: у одних покрытие, у других Цена и т.п.  вопрос в актуальности.Мне хотелось бы оценитьспутниковые телефоны турая   здесь .Подскажите стоит ли, каковы особенности, проблемы. Интересно   где купить спутниковый телефон    в России? В Украине покрытии сотовых сетей слабо в приграничной зоне в горах(карпатах) и где то в Закарпатье.

Хочется добавить что в последнее время появляются мобилки с поддержкой спутниковой связи и стоят от 200 уе.Кто-нибудь пользовался?До связи.

----------

